
Type safe and modularize way to generate HTML on server side in Go - sunfmin
https://github.com/theplant/htmlgo
======
nimrody
Very similar to j2html for Java ([https://j2html.com/](https://j2html.com/)).
Many other similar approaches, latest being JSX on the client side.

Personally, I much prefer this approach to using some limited template
language to generate HTML.

------
HotGirl
Nice!

------
ravenC
:+1:

